# WorldMark Bonus Time question?



## yumdrey (Aug 9, 2011)

Can I reserve Bonus time for friends and family?
Or should owner be there at check-in just like Hilton's Open Season? (only owners can use open season)
Thanks!


----------



## yumdrey (Aug 9, 2011)

Never mind, I found the answer from owner's guide book.


----------



## melschey (Aug 9, 2011)

yumdrey said:


> Can I reserve Bonus time for friends and family?
> Or should owner be there at check-in just like Hilton's Open Season? (only owners can use open season)
> Thanks!



You can book bonus time for friends and family 5 days before the check in date. You can put their name on the confirmation. If the reservation is before 5 days of check in you would have to be there to check in.

If you visit WMOWNERS.com you will find much more info on bonus time.


----------

